# Phrag Laurie-Lei Quintal



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2015)

First time flowering seedling,it has nice color but the form is bad


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 9, 2015)

I presume you are referring to the lateral deformation.

Any chance that will settle down with maturity and diminish in subsequent bloomings?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2015)

Really a great color!!!! Jean


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree. 

BTW. Not trying to be critical, just curious as I understand flower structure, size, colour can change... I don't have any personal experience with breeding, only post flask culture.


----------



## Denver (Mar 9, 2015)

wow the color is absolutely amazing on that one. And to my eye, I find its "bad form" to be VERY pleasing as it has a vertical line of symmetry and those lateral lines give it character. If you were in the US I would gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2015)

A cutie!

Phrag. Haley Decker x Phrag. dalessandroi


----------



## Silvan (Mar 9, 2015)

I really love it's color. Congrats on growing and blooming it. 
Mine as been sooo slow. I don't don't think the shape will change much.
What don't you like about it? Perhaps a more dalessandroi type shape?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2015)

Silvan said:


> I really love it's color. Congrats on growing and blooming it.
> Mine as been sooo slow. I don't don't think the shape will change much.
> What don't you like about it? Perhaps a more dalessandroi type shape?



I thought it would have alot flatter petal look. The color is great


----------



## Cat (Mar 9, 2015)

great color


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, those lateral sepals won't have any fans at judging. But; Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2015)

That flower could improve out of sight on a second or third flowering on a stronger plant. Great colour. definitely a keeper for the time being,
David


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 9, 2015)

I like it a lot. Maybe it's time we made room for hybrids that diverge from the old "toward roundness and flatness " AOS judging criteria. In my mind, the difference in this hybrid's form adds charm and the color is amazing. You can send it here anytime Jean-Pierre:wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2015)

*Phrah Laurie Lei Quintal*

Nice
I agree
I'm still waiting for Rob from OL to send me a wavy kovachii so I can make some frilly ones


----------



## Silvan (Mar 9, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> I thought it would have alot flatter petal look. The color is great



Well, you can always try with the Kyle Quintal (Haley Decker x besseae). This one looks like it holds "flatter" flowers. 
Or you can remake the cross!! 

By the angle of your pictures I don't really see the problem beside maybe being a bit cupped? Is it growing under natural light or artificial ? Maybe it didn't receive enough of it? 

Have you asked Jean-Pierre if his Laurie-lei Quintal had flatter flowers on subsequent bloom ? In any case, like David says, I'd keep it around for the
time being.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 9, 2015)

Correctly Laurie-Lei Quintal (hyphenated). I think this is the first red Phrag I have liked unequivocally in at least 10 years. Since the "flaw" is symmetrical I think it adds to the appeal of this flower. I can see that it might not be appreciated by orchid judges, but I have long since given up understanding the skewed perspectives of that cult. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Super color and definetly a keeper!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Well, you can always try with the Kyle Quintal (Haley Decker x besseae). This one looks like it holds "flatter" flowers.
> Or you can remake the cross!!
> 
> By the angle of your pictures I don't really see the problem beside maybe being a bit cupped? Is it growing under natural light or artificial ? Maybe it didn't receive enough of it?
> ...



It is cupped,I grow under artificial and natural now that we are having some nice sun finally.
When Jean-Pierre gets back from hoilday i will be talking with him.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like red velvet.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2015)

Spectacular color and the old "round" judging stuff is
just B.S. to me. Who wants every single flower to look
like every other flower??? That's just nonsense.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 10, 2015)

That plant is waaaaay better than all the ones I have bloomed. So far the ones that I flowered were smallish (3.5-4.5") and very thin petals, everything was wavy and had this ugly light pink-mauve overall coloration. 

Yuck

Tyler
PS- yours is AWESOME!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm totally in love with that alien!  I would like to have it in my collection! :drool:


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2015)

OrchidIsa said:


> I'm totally in love with that alien!  I would like to have it in my collection! :drool:



It could be yours


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 10, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> It could be yours



Could be?? Not kidding? :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2015)

Eye popping


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2015)

OrchidIsa said:


> Could be?? Not kidding? :drool:



e-mail me


----------



## eaborne (Mar 14, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2015)

great colour


----------

